# Any Advice On Getting A Cheap Website For My Mocku-realism Religion?



## Lord Strange (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm starting my own religion called Tardism. It's what I call a Mock-urealisn religion, since some of it is more serious then others (However, according to doctrine were 90 % right, unless of course you use the Most Holy Greater Sacrament, which places it at 99.99% correct).
Anyways, the Church of Tardism needs a cheap website so I, The Messiah, can post the revelations I have received or that my Apostles have received (BTW, the position of Pop Tard is open, which is sort of like being Pope. Sorry, the position of High Tard has been filled  )
Anyways, any advice?


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 19, 2011)

you could always make a tumblr or blogspot site......


----------



## Sen (Oct 19, 2011)

Several sites offer free hosting, and several more have some web templates. WordPress, Joomla, etc. are all very easy for people with no web design experience. Blogspot always works too.

google:
free web hosting
free web templates
free wordpress hosting
etc...


----------



## Sen (Oct 19, 2011)

You'll often end up with a subdomain (yoursite.othersite.com or website.com/yoursite). You can pay for hosting and get www.yoursite.com, but it'll run you around $10-$15/year for the domain name itself, plus hosting fees. If you're going that route, I recommend justhost.com. Go to their registration page, then click the "x" button to close the window. They'll offer you anywhere from 20-50% discount... but you only get one shot per day per IP address... so make sure you're ready to sign up (or remember the discount code).
(couldn't edit)


----------



## trash diver (Oct 20, 2011)

JC is a hard act to follow.What are the basic tenets of this faith?


----------



## Lord Strange (Oct 20, 2011)

trash diver said:


> JC is a hard act to follow.What are the basic tenets of this faith?



Tardism is a monotheistic religion that teaches that the oppressed of the world are, in truth, the Chosen of The God. We are strongly for disability rights, the homeless, the poor and all those who aren't "good" enough for the other religions.
We don't believe in life after death (dead is dead), and we believe in polygamy/polyandry (which needs to be legalized), the legalization of marijuana (that is our main Sacrament, besides alcohol). We believe that The God will judge the living when this present Aeon of Darkness passes.
All those who convert to our religion have the assurance that those genetically related to them will be saved when the Aeon of Darkness ends and The God judges the living.
Our religion is basically panentheist; we believe the world and universe is filled with the Life-Force of The God, and that all that lives from plants to animals are alive because of that Life-Force. As we are monotheists, we worship The God under the Symbol of the Sun. That's not to say we mistake the Sun for The God. Rather, it is to say that the Sun is the perfect symbol of The God since The God gives life and existensce to the Universe. The God, then, is the Life of the Universe and just as the Sun gives off light, so too does The God give off "rays" of Life.
We are opposed to Norms (Norms or Mundanes are the "average" or "normal" person) and we refuse to participate in any shape or form in Norm governments. We are also militant, in that we believe that the Norms control everything and unfairly create societies to denigrate us while they preach a form of Norm Supremacism.
Our religions founder was Adam and Eve. We include in our Prophets all those who lived before the Flood, including with the Pharoah who was the first monotheist and ending with Julian the Apostate. We believe that Satan is a reptilian alien, and that the Norm governments are in league with Satan and the demonic extraterrestrials. Satan, we believe, worked with Adolf Hitler and inspired the fascist, genocidal policies. The reason we believe many Norm governments wish to deal with Satan is because there technology is a million years ahead of our own.
So, in essence, the Norm governments are being played. Satan intends to create a global fascist government. The stupid norms really think that he is benelovent, when in truth he is playing one nation against another with the intent that after the smoke clears and all other peoples and nations are dead, they will serve him.
We also believe there is a genetic difference between us and Norms. That is to say, we believe that Satan raped Eve and since that time many humans have Alien/Human DNA. This is the cause of much of the evil in the world, since the DNA they carry is alien and makes them aggressive, cruel and oppressive. We, on the other hand, are the true sons and daughters of Adam and Eve, 100% human. That is why they hate us, because they know we are humans whereas they are a Human-Alien hybrid.
So in the end, why does societ abuse people with disabilities, why do they heap up abuse and disrespect on the homeless, the poor and others? It's because we are Human and they aren't.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 21, 2011)

I don,t agree with the above views, but i respect your right to worship in the way you wish. I will say that your religion is just as plausible and valid as any other.


----------



## dolittle (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmm... I think there is a movie in there someplace.


----------



## Earth (Oct 22, 2011)

JC is the one I follow these days,
but I will always devote my life to AIR TREES WATER ANIMALS 'cause ATWA = TRUTH = LOVE...

I like that though, starting ones own religion or something.

I started my own political party, the White Cow People's Party - where my dog is our exaulted leader.
Loki speaks to me, and I translate and obey.............

Her first rule is "All we need is Wove"


----------

